# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gewichtskliniek-Karin de Zoete

## willekezwinkels

Wie heeft er ervaring met afvallen bij Karin de Zoete gewichtskliniek te Rotterdam of Arnhem?

----------


## nada

ik ben nu al weken mee bezig, ben vandaag gaan wegen. ik ben maar halve kilo afgevallen.
weet niet of ik er mee wil doorgaan

----------


## Kitty2212

Hai,

Ik ben nu een maand bezig en ben bijna 9 kilo afgevallen. In het begin gaat het hard maar het is wel vol te houden al wordt de rijst en pasta wel eentonig. Ik gebruik ook de cremes voor 3 zones maar daar heb ik niet veel baat bij. Heb dit gemeld bij de kliniek en ik krijg hierover nog antwoord. Maar als je elkaar steunt helpt het wel en als je elkaar tips kan geven wordt het makkelijk maar het lijnen en de discipline opbrengen moet je zelf doen.

Succes met lijnen en geef niet op! Denk aan de zomer die eraan komt. Ik moet er nog ruim 15 dus kom op je bent niet alleen!

Groetjes
Kitty

----------


## willekezwinkels

Hoi Kitty,

Dank voor je antwoorden! Erg attent!

De 9 kilo die je bent afgevallen is geweldig! In een maand tijd....heel snel. Heb je de indruk dat dit vooral door de injecties of door de combiantie van alles komt?
Waar krijg je de injecties of zet je ze zelf?
Val je ook op de goede plaatsen af?
Hoeveel kcal mag je eten in het dieet? Moet je hun dieet perse volgen?
Ben je tevreden over de begeleiding?

En wat zeggen ze over de periode als je met alles stopt? Of moet je er altijd mee doorgaan?

IK wil zelf 10/12 kilo afvallen.

Veel succes en opnieuw alvast dank voor je reactie.

Willeke

----------


## willekezwinkels

> ik ben nu al weken mee bezig, ben vandaag gaan wegen. ik ben maar halve kilo afgevallen.
> weet niet of ik er mee wil doorgaan


Hoi Nada,

Hoe kan het dat je zo weinig bent afgevallen? Hoe gaat het nu?
Ben je doorgegaan of gestopt?

Groet,

Willeke

----------


## nada

hoi Willekezwinkels,

Nee, ik ben toch gewoon doorgegaan, ben nu totaal 5 kilo afgevallen in 3 maanden tijd. bij mee gaat het echt niet zo snel.
en het klopt ik vindt het ook maar niks om elke dag rijst of pasta te moeten eten.

maar ik ga nu gewoon door, al vindt ik het wel jammer dat de supplementen duurder zijn geworde.

gr

----------


## Kitty2212

Hai Willeke,

Ik doe het dieet en gebruik creme voor 3 zones.(buik en beide bovenbenen) Ben zelf niet zo tevreden over de creme maar het dieet is echt heel goed. Ik heb dit aangegeven bij de kliniek en ik krijg aanstaande zaterdag te horen wat ze hiermee aan moeten. Ze hebben namelijk nog nooit slechte reacties op de creme. Maar ja iemand moet de eerste zijn. En de potjes zijn vrij prijzig dus ik wil dan wel resultaat zien. Maar zodra ik wat weet zet ik het hier op de site. Je krijgt een kookboekje en daarmee kan je goed varieren. Ook het thuisfront eet mee en mijn man is zonder de pillen al 6 kilo afgevallen. Ik ga om de 2 weken naar de kliniek in Rotterdam waar je hele goede begeleiding en adviezen krijgt. Die meiden denken echt met je mee. 

Ikzelf ben geen brood en geen aardappeleter dus voor mij is het goed te doen. Ik heb een gezin met 3 kinderen en die krijgen uiteraard wel gewoon aardappelen te eten maar de pasta en de rijstgerechten eten ze gewoon mee. Als zij aardappelen eten met groente dan eet ik de groente en een stukje vlees of vis. Gaat echt heel goed. En voor de lekkere trek mag je een augurk of een suikervrij dropje. Je kan heel goed de dag doorkomen maar ik snap best dat je na een aantal weken weer snakt naar een frietje of iets zoets (paaseitjes) maar gelukkig heb ik dit nog niet. Dus ga ik gewoon door maar het is wel prijzig!!

Als je nog wat wilt weten hoor ik het wel. 

Groetjes
Kitty

----------


## Kitty2212

Hallo Willeke,

Na het behalen van je streefgewicht ga je minderen met de pillen en mag je langzaam aan weer starten met het eten van brood en aardappelen. Ik heb kennissen en die zijn nu al een paar maanden op hun streefgewicht en zij mogen weer alles eten. Zij slikken geen pillen meer. Maar het moet wel langzaam aan. Ben wel benieuwd hoe dit bij mij gaat. Ik heb ook heel veel diëten gedaan maar inderdaad na het stoppen van het dieet kwam alles er weer in raptempo aan. Je werkt niet met kaloriëren maar vetvrij en heel weinig koolhydraten. Je eet dus geen brood maar crackers en geen aardappelen maar zilvervliesrijst en volkoren pasta. Maar daar is heel veel variatie is maar je moet er wel van houden.

Succes

Groet
Kitty

----------


## Sinha

Hallo,

Ik ben ook bij Karin onder behandeling. Helaas is er bij mij na twee maanden niets van het vet weggegaan. Ik sport zelf al 5 jaar 5x per dag en mijn voedingsschema is prima volgens artsen en dietisten.

Ik vind het personeel vriendelijk bij de kliniek. Echter, ze hebben allen te weinig weet van lichaam en voeding. Inmiddels is duidelijk dat alles wat ze melden over evt afvalllen niet wetenschappelijk bewezen is. Zo moet volgens Karin het vetpercentage dalen als er geen suikers en vetten binnen komen. Artsen en sporters + literatuur verwijzen naar onderzoeken waaruit blijkt dat Karin een dieet heeft voorgechreven wat slecht 1200 kc inhoudt. Veel te weinig waardoor ik vet vasthou. ( je lichaam denkt dat er weinig voedel is).

Schijnbaar daarom gaat mijn vet niet weg. Het valt me op dat Karin en haar kliniek praatjes houden die lang niet altijd opgaan. Zelfs het TLC is het hier mee eens. ( medisch centrum voor afvallen).

Kortom: let erop wat mensen je aanpraten want nu ben ik mijn geld kwijt maar heb er niets voor terug.

----------


## koekiemonster

Ik moet ook ontzettend lachen als ze zeggen dat er nog nooit iemand anders geweest is die niet tevreden is over de créme. Dat geloof ik echt niet!
Als er een créme zou zijn die helpt je omvang te verminderen en echt zou helpen tegen bv. cellulitis dan zou dat allang bekend zijn én worden geadviseerd door artsen.

Als ik leed dat je geen aardappelen ed. mag lezen zou ik al mijn twijfels hebben. Aardappels zijn absoluut geen dikmakers (ben gewichtscoach en weet wel wat van voeding, afvallen)

Groetjes, koekiemonster

----------


## Sinha

Hallo,

Ik ben inmiddels 3 maanden bij Karin onder behandeling geweest. Had haar voor de behandelingen gemaild hoe het met die garantie zat. ze mailde me dat wanneer ik me aan de richtlijnen hield en het niet zou werken, ik mijn geld terug zou krijgen. de eerste 6 weken lipolyse hadden geen effect. Daarna nog een behandeling gedaan en die werkte ook niet. Ik kon aantonen dat mijn vetpercentage wel omlaag was gegaan en me dus aan het dieet had gehouden. Dit was namelijk ook haar criterium voor de garantie die ze gaf. Helaas was ze ineens niet thuis toen ik op eindgesprek kwam om te vertellen dat er niets was veranderd van mijn buik en andere zones. Karin kon me opeens niet meer helpen. Ik gaf aan dat ik zwart op wit heb staan dat ik garantie heb en dat ik aan haar voorwaarden heb voldaan..Ze begon ineens allerlei smoesjes te verzinnen etc...Dus helemaal geen garantie al mailde ze dat zij de enige was van klinieken was die een garantie gaf!!

Echt zeer onprofessioneel en respectloos. Ik heb aangegeven dat ik dit geld 1100 euro terug ga halen via een juridische procedure omdat alles zwart op wit staat.

Dus mensen, Karin houdt zich absoluut niet aan haar woord en is onprofessioneel in haar houding. Zelfs haar medewerkers weten amper iets van voeding of het lichaam. Laat lipolyse of iets dergelijks door echte artsen doen en laat je niet met mensen in die alleen uit zijn op geld! Ik kan het nog steeds niet geloven, want de kliniek was ontzettend meelevend en vriendelijk, totdat ze iets moesten presteren wat ze niet konden waarmaken.

Op zich kan het gebeuren dat lipolyse niet werkt, maar dan moet Karin niet zeggen dat ze garantie geeft en vervolgens iemand gewoon wegwuiven!

----------


## floris

hallo ik ben voedings deskundige,
en aardappels maken je wel degelijk dik,
aardappels en pasta's zijn wel gezonde koolhydraten het zij meervoudige koolhydraten.
maar daar kom je dus wel gewoon van aan als je er te veel van eet,
dit komt door je insuline huishouding in je lichaam.
je heb juist meer vet nodig om af te vallen en minder koolhydraten.

maar goed, als je nou serieus wil afvalen moet je het rustig doen zonder allerlei dingen te kopen.

hier de correcte manier om af te vallen.

bereken voor je zelf jou calorie inname waar je nu mee op gewicht blijft.
dus voorbeeld.
je eet iedere dag 2000 calorieen en je blijft gewoon op je gewicht.
om nou correct af te vallen, neem je iedere dag 500 calorien minder
dus eet je nu 1500 calorien.
op deze manier val je 1 kilo per 2 weken af zonder spier verlies !!!

waarom is dit nou zo belangrijk, om het wel bekende JOJO effect tegen te gaan.
als je nu af bent gevalllen kom je wel 1 tot 2 kilo aan, maar de rest blijft eraf.
als je het sneller doet dan verlies ook spiermassa, en spiermassa verbruikt calorieen ook al doe je niets.

al die snelle jojo dieeten zijn alleen maar slecht voor je portomone en je geestelijke gesteldheid.

succes.

als er vragen zijn , dan hoor ik het wel.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Floris,

Bedankt voor je verhelderende tips! Ik wil zelf nog 6 kilo afvallen en heb twee jaar lang erg veel moeite gehad: zeer gezond eten, veel sporten en geen gram afvallen, maar ook geen gram aankomen. Nu heb ik mijn voedingspatroon nog iets lager ingesteld (minimaal aantal calorieen) en val ik soms 100 gram per week af, maar soms ook 1000 gram in een week. Is dit wel goed? Mijn spiermassa komt trouwens elke week wel ietsjes hoger te zitten, dus dat verlies ik gelukkig niet.

----------


## floris

ja als je dit programma probeert met 500 calorien minder als je nodig heb, zal je in het begin inderdaad wat minder afvallen, en soms na 2 weken ben je ineens 2 kilo kwijt.
dat is goed, dan heeft het lichaam de afval stoffen wat langer vast gehouden.

ps. zorg ervoor dat je niet te weinig eet, want daar woord je ook zwaarder van.
probeer 6x per dag te eten, kleine porties.

ik zie dat je een vrouw bent.
hoelang ben je en wat is je gewicht.
en wat voor sport doe je ?
1000 calorien is laag voor iemand die sport.
als je er bijvoorbeeld 400 meer neem maar dan wel verdelen voor 4 uur smiddags
dan word het nog verbruikt.
en doe sávonds eens een wandeling maken dat zet je verbrandings motor aan voor s'nachts.

----------


## mowgli

Voor mensen die nog met het dieet bezig zijn, heb ik nog twee volle potjes Redulon en twee volle potjes Amitron.
Zie mijn advertentie op marktplaats, rubriek afvallen

----------


## MissMolly

Gezien de negatieve reacties hier verwacht ik niet dat je op dit forum veel geïnteresseerden zal vinden.
Kan je ze niet terugverkopen aan die kliniek?
Ze geven toch geld-terug garantie?
Dan moeten ze ook die potjes terugnemen, dunkt mij.

----------


## mowgli

Echt niet! Verkocht is verkocht.

----------


## MissMolly

Dat niet goed geld terug is dus ook een loze kreet.....

----------


## kaatje1966

Goedemorgen allemaal,
Ik ben na een leven van jojo-en en crashdiëten bij Karin de Zoete terecht gekomen voor een intakegesprek en ben afgelopen zondag begonnen met het dieet. Mijn probleem blijkt dus te zijn dat ik te weinig eet (alleen 's middags en 's avonds) en bovendien te weinig drink..... Ik moet zeggen: Ben nu vanaf zondag bezig, geen moment honger gehad, en je amg heel veel wél eten! Je moet een beetje creatief worden met bereiden, maar ik ben een echt hobbykok, dus dat valt reuze mee. Daarbij mag je alle kruiden, elke dag een warme maaltijd en verder heb je nog 5 momenten dat je mag eten dus daet valt heel erg goed te doen! Ik ben begonnen op 102.9 en wil voor mijn 46e verjaardag dolgraag 20 kilo eraf hebben........hiervoor heb ik een half jaar. Zijn er nog mensen die ervaringen met me willen delen, of eventueel recepten? Heb zelf nog wel een paar heel fijne ingedachten  :Wink: . Groetjes van Kaatje.

----------


## leanneke

goedemiddag allemaal,
ik ben best goed het bevalt mij nu 5 weken bezig mey karin de zoete en ik ben nu 6,5 kilo kwijt en het bevalt mij erg goed heb geen honger 
ja de supplementen zijn niet goedkoop maar ik ga nog wel even door ik ga 1 keer in de maand naar rotterdam want ik woon niet naast de deur
en met het receptenboekje kan je heerlijke dingen klaarmaken
mijn man eet om de dag met mij mee en anders eet hij aardappelen mee maar hij is ook al enkele kilo;s kwijt ik moet nu nog 7 kilo 
gr leanneke

----------


## kaatje1966

Hoi,

Ik ben inmiddels 101 dagen bezig, en 22 kilo afgevallen. Ik ben blij dat ik dit dieet en de kliniek heb ontdekt - je wilt niet weten hoeveel diëten ik al heb gedaan, en allemaal zonder resultaat!

Succes!

----------


## kaatje1966

Hoi even een update! Na een half jaar 32 kilo lichter, nog 7 kilo te gaan voor mijn streefgewicht. Ik lees best veel negatieve verhalen over dit dieet, maar het werkt wel, je moet je er alleen wel aan houden. Maar is dat niet bij elk dieet zo? Ik val nog steeds gemiddeld een kilootje in de week af, en het beste wat het mij heeft gebracht is dat ik mijn volledige eetpatroon heb omgegooid, anders ben gaan eten en koken, en heeeel anders met eten omga dan voorheen. En dat is volgens mij uiteindelijke de truc: Lijnen kan iedereen, maar op gewicht blijven is het allermoeilijkst. En ik spreek uit ervaring: Heb mijn leven lang gejo-jo'd!!!!

----------


## sietske763

hallo kaatje,
wat een prestatie!!
zou je het dieet ook hier kunnen neertypen..
het zal wel veel werk zijn, maar ik zie mezelf nog niet naar rotterdam gaan....
dus, aub..

----------


## kaatje1966

Stuur me maar even een mailtje op [email protected]

Groetjes Kaatje.

----------


## wicky453

ik heb het een en ander gelezen ben ook gaan googlen en op een 1-5 ratio is die kliniek wel aan te raden. Dus ik zal er sowieso weleens bezoeken.

----------

